# I got a "Fatty"



## Riva

_*This is the first in a series of suggested BBQ foods to consider for your Super Bowl party in just a few weeks.
*_
Perhaps some of you are familiar with this item, perhaps this is a first. This is a very simple and gigantically popular appetizer amongst BBQ lovers everywhere. It's called a "Fatty".

Essentially, it's nothing more than a roll of breakfast sausage smoked at about 220F until it reaches 165F. Simply slice and eat. 

Well, that's the basic edition. Most people add any number of ingredients to it along with their favorite rub and smoke in the same fashion. The combinations of ingredients that you can add is endless and limited solely to your imagination. All you do is flatten out the sausage of your choice (I like Jimmy Dean (Mild) but, there a zillion other varieties and brands out there.) Then, add your ingredients to the middle and then roll it back into a tube. Some folks even wrap that entirely in bacon. I prefer to use BBQ rub.

Here's a brief pictorial to give you an idea of how great Fatties appear and, with a little imagination, taste: 

Roll out a Jimmy Dean sausage roll and spread a layer of goodies on it. I used Gouda cheese, sun-dried tomatoes, garlic and Texas BBQ rub.









Roll it up, give it a coat of rub and put it on the pit.









Pull it at 165, slice and serve.










Now, tell me that doesn't look good!

To give you an idea on the endless combinations that you can make, here's a fellow that made a fatty with apple and sun-dried tomatoes and Swiss cheese: 

"_I tried something different this time. I took a 1lb package of Jimmy Dean Maple sausage. Rolled it out between foil and plastic wrap. Covered the sausage with Lorraine Swiss Cheese and some diced apples. Sprinkled some brown sugar and a dusting of Cayenne pepper. Rolled it up, wrapped in Bacon and smoked it at 225 for about 1 1/2 hours till it reached 165 degrees. Real tasty. Almost like a pork dessert if thats possible. Here are a few shots." _





















Ready to Eat! 










Be interested in any other Fatty recipes you M-S members may have. C'mon, post em up!

Super bow is in just a few short weeks!

RR


----------



## jpollman

OMG!

ANYTHING wrapped in Bacon is OK in my book. I've GOTTA try that second one.

John


----------



## dtg

C'MON RIVA, some of us have a weight *loss* contest going on over here!!!!!:rant::lol:


----------



## alex-v

dtg said:


> C'MON RIVA, some of us have a weight *loss* contest going on over here!!!!!:rant::lol:


I get the feeling that some of the contestants are now considering dropping out.


----------



## Fishndude

Man, I was just getting used to Atomic Buffalo Turds for a different kind of smoked snack, and you throw THIS out? You didn't happen to see the diet post on this forum, did ya?


----------



## drwink

I seen a few "Fatties" rolled before but none of them looked like those:lol:


----------



## Oldgrandman

Bacon wrapped pork . I hope ya got 911 on speed dial when the heart start seizing up!
Looks darned good though.


----------



## Sprytle

MAAAAANNNNNN!!!! That looks awesome!! Might have to make one this weekend! Have plenty of time to work it off and win the weightloss challenge!!:lol::lol:

YUM!! Thanks...


-Bob


----------



## Big Buck

OMG, that looks AWESOME DUDE! What did you say you address was, Ya mean we can come over for the game, eat your food, and take your money.:lol: 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## snowman11

Your fatty looks like it will go well with my fatty.

That sounds bad.


----------



## ESOX

Notes to self:
Superbowl menu expanded.
Find way to keep personal girth static.


----------



## Spanky

I like to smoke at least a couple fatties every weekend!










sometimes I gotta throw some ribs in with a fatty!










These things don't last long, everyone wants some!


----------



## fasthunter

Man those things look GOOD!!!!!!:corkysm55:corkysm55 I wish I had a smoker. If I did I'd probably throw in some a ton of stuff. I think I'd put some Blair Death rain powder on it too. :evil: (It's a Red Savina Habanero Powder) I may trying something like this in the future though. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Paul Thompson

just posting so I don't lose this thread,, looks Yummy!


----------



## Ralph Smith

You guys are killing me with those pics. I have to start the only liquids and cleansing out today for the colonoscopy tomarrow. I just got up, and had to look at this! I'm starving already.:lol::yikes:


----------



## ice fishin nut

Ralph Smith said:


> You guys are killing me with those pics. I have to start the only liquids and cleansing out today for the colonoscopy tomarrow. I just got up, and had to look at this! I'm starving already.:lol::yikes:


Been there, done that Ralph!!!! Good luck with the test, and get out of the recipe section!!!!!


----------



## Frantz

Went to check on a friend today and while that was a miss, I did stop off at a wonderful market and got 1.5# Buffalo Burger, 1# Bulk Sausage and 1/2# Charizo, some sun dried tomatoes and some fresh garlic and herbs!

How would this work in the oven for those of us who forgot to clean out the smoker last time we used it and are putting of the cleaning until the wife gets tired of looking at it and does it for them?


----------



## Riva

How would this work in the oven for those of us who forgot to clean out the smoker last time we used it and are putting of the cleaning until the wife gets tired of looking at it and does it for them?[/quote]


Why would you clean out the smoker? All those "historical elements" just add to the flavor of whatever you're cooking at the moment!


----------



## Frantz

Not the stuff in the grease pan! There is fuzz, where fuzz should not be!


----------



## Oldgrandman

Frantz said:


> Not the stuff in the grease pan! There is fuzz, where fuzz should not be!


If ya got fuzz, your not exercising your smoker enough. Thats a cry for help!
_Oh yeah, Spanky... What IS your address? You can pm it to me. I gotta stop in next time I am in town and see what is "COOKIN", LOL!_


----------



## Frantz

Oldgrandman said:


> If ya got fuzz, your not exercising your smoker enough. Thats a cry for help!
> [/I]


I would like to argue that, but I don't have leg to stand on!


----------



## ESOX

Frantz said:


> I would like to argue that, but I don't have leg to stand on!


How did they turn out? :evilsmile


----------



## Frantz

LOL, chewy, and fuzzy!


----------



## Spanky

OGM, I will pm you my7 addy, you are welcome to stop in anytime.

Franz, just fire up the smoker, and let it run without food, and hot for a few hrs. Then after it cools, scrape some of the burnt "fuzz" out and get things in order, and you can be smokin the next day. I am sure you could do a fatty in the oven, but its not the same. might as well just fry up the sausage ina pan, and add the goodies at the end. A fatty is only a fatty if it is done with smoke!


----------



## Frantz

I got it out under the deck now set on high for 2 hours

Thanks Spanky. I already made the roll, did sausage, then Buffalo burger, Chirizo, sun dried tomatoes and peppers I marinated in basil olive oil, a nutty swiss cheese, tomato basil Gorgonzola and roasted garlic. It is in the fridge getting all friendly so I can smoke it later.


----------



## itchn2fish

The weekend is here. I may have to smoke a fatty or three!


----------



## Spanky

got 3 fatty's and a 2 1/2 lb chuck in the smoker now at 11 am. It is cold out, but the "stinky shack" will come in handy today! I'll put some pics on later !


----------



## DangerDan

Thanks Spanky! I'll order up todays special from down stairs up to my room and put your pics up on the screen during dinner... :lol:

That soul food place was closed down....:sad:

:rant:


----------



## Frantz

When we go fishing this spring Dan, I will try to borrow a larger vehicle and I will bring my smoker and a couple Fattys so we can eat good. With your generosity last time, I think I at least owe you that and maybe some pulled pork and slaw! Maybe some baked beans from the recipe Riva gave me which will make you cry they are so good....

Damn, sounds like I am already planning another outing!


----------



## Spanky

well D Dan, put your bib on, no slobbering on the keyboard. First the snack to get ya through the first half of the game!









thats in the smoker, here is on the plate. I will share a fatty view!









It has pepper jack, mushrooms and some spices, wrapped in bacon. Hehehe hows that going for the site diet!:yikes:

And the beef, because of the diet, I only sliced part of it and left off the rice for the pic!


Hope this helps Danger!

Next weekend its baby backs and rib eye roasts!


----------



## Spanky

beef didn't show up, lets try again









Ahh, there it is.Oh , gotta go, the rice is done!


----------



## DangerDan

Spanky said:


> Hope this helps Danger!


 
Yeah,, that really hit the spot there Dan.... thanks...


----------



## Spanky

glad ya liked it, we only have this left for tomorrow!


----------



## DangerDan

Don't make me take a picture of this pizza!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gone Fishing

Well, Rivas pics looked so good I had to give this a try. First off, this was my 1st attempt at smoking. Ive had a Little Chief in the attic for years so I blew the dust off and got it set up. Step 1 turned out good. Jimmy Dean sausage, gouda cheese, sun dried tomatoes, pineapple and apple with cinnamon, brown sugar and some garlic salt. The outside was then coated with barbeque rub.










Step 2 is where things started to go downhill a bit. The Little Chief seemed incapable of producing enough heat to get the meat to 165 degrees. After 6 ½ hours, I decided to pull them and put them in the oven. Heres how they looked at that point (not too bad).










Now, putting them in the oven seems to where the project got away from me. A little too much heat for a little too long.










They ended up a little on the burned side but hey, it was my 1st attempt!
They sure dont look anything like Rivas!  Ill definitely be trying this again!


----------



## Riva

Hey, that looks like a brand new meat thermometer there!!

What temp did you set your oven at? 

Remember, practice makes perfect but more importantly, write everything down so you only have to "tweak" things a little bit intsead of starting each cook as if it were a brand new experiment.

Thanks for the great report and good luck.

R


----------



## thumbgoodfisherman

Hey Riva, the other night when I first seen what the heck a fatty was and looked so good, I went right down to the local store and got 2lbs of pork sausage and did it on the grill for about 45 minutes and it turned out awesome. Thanks for a great recipe even though I did it on a grill.


----------



## Ralph Smith

"The Little Chief seemed incapable of producing enough heat to get the meat to 165 degrees."

Hey G F, I have a big chief and had the same problem smoking fish in lower temps, I got 2" styrofoam and cut it to fit over sides and top, then duct taped all around. Not only is it more insulated, its almost waterproof:lol: still doesn't get real hot in winter. Makes a big difference though.


----------



## Borat

What a shame....the title of this got me thinkin all wrong.....only "Fatty" around here gets sparked n toked. Damn misleading thread titles. :gaga:


----------



## alex-v

> The Little Chief seemed incapable of producing enough heat to get the meat to 165 degrees.


If this in anything like the Little Chief I have then it is made out of an aluminum box. With the temperatures we have been having for the past week or so there is no way that these units can get anything warm enough.

You will probably have to wait until the daytime temperatures get into the 40s or better for the recipes to work.


----------



## Spanky

Back in the day when I had a little chief, and then a wildwoods smoker(both aluminum boxes fired by cheap hoy plate type elements) I made a box out of "celotex" which is a styrene foam sandwiched between a layer of aluminum foil exteriors. It was taped together in the corners by aluminum HVAC tape.I made it so that it had about 2 inches around the lil chief as an air space. The box just sliped right over the aluminum smoker. I cut a couple small holes in the top to let the smoke out of the covered box It worked good through the cold fall/winter seasons. Back then I only smoked fish, and jerky in it. It is a "low heat" type of smoker. I'm not too sure but I can't remeber ever getting the temp over 200 in it, more like 180-190. Thats why it was so good for fish and jerky. I doubt that with a stock factory model, you could do stuff like fattys, ribs, or pork butts in one.

One day, the heating element finally quit working, so I went to Target and bought a cheap single burner hot plate for about 15 bucks. ( this was 20 yrs ago). It was adjustable as far as temp, and I was able to crank it up alot more than the original heating element that came with the chief.
So maybe if you really like your lil chief, and want to use it in the cold, you could try that trick and see if it works.


----------



## Gone Fishing

Spank, that was my 1st attempt at smoking anything and according to my family that had to try to choke it down, it was my last. As the title of my post said "Some guys have it and some guys don't"!!! 
I'm really not good at trowing in the towel so, I'll be back!!! :lol:


----------



## teacup13

Gone Fishing said:


> Spank, that was my 1st attempt at smoking anything and according to my family that had to try to choke it down, it was my last. As the title of my post said "Some guys have it and some guys don't"!!!
> I'm really not good at trowing in the towel so, I'll be back!!! :lol:


never give up...if you cant eat it, the dogs will love you...lol

if you are going to continue to use your little chief, cold smoke it for awhile like you did, BUT when you finish it in the oven, just keep in mind to not raise the temp in the oven past 225-250*...still keep low and slow in mind

you do it this way next time, it wont be burnt

lots of cheap smokers on the market now a days, lots of good info on the web where to start and how to do it


----------



## wild bill

just tossed a couple in the smoker this morning. one has cheddar cheese, onions and mushrooms. the other has onions, jalapeno peppers and pepperjack cheese with a dash of spicky chicken wing rub.


----------



## wild bill

the end result.


----------



## Spanky

ah yes, very nice wild bill, I bet they didn't last very long! Thanks for the pics


----------



## jpollman

Well I couldn't stand it anymore. I had to try this. I didn't want to screw around with a smoker and besides that, I just gave my smoker to ESOX. 

I threw together one just like Rivas tomato and gouda version. But because I don't have a smoker I pressed the sausage out flat and gave it a little sprinkle of liquid smoke and spread it around. Then layered the tomatoes and I even found some smoked gouda to use. I rolled it up and sprinkled some pork rub on it. I put my thermometer into the center and popped it into the oven set for about 225. I'm anxious to see how it comes out. It may not be as good a as a genuine smoked one. But I bet the liquid smoke and smoked gouda should work fine. I'll post pics when it's done.

John


----------



## jpollman

Oh my gosh is that good!

Even without the smoker, a little liquid smoke and the oven did the trick. Only took about 2-1/2 hours and it was 168 degrees. I pulled it out and let it sit for a few but I couldn't stand it anymore and sliced into it. It's heaven!


----------



## Spanky

Looks good Bud, gotta let em sit 20 minutes or so, cuz the goodies might roll right out the end! Nice job!


----------



## jpollman

Yeah well it made it about 15 minutes before I dug in.  That smoked gouda sure was good. I'm going to come up with some other combinations to try. this is a good easy think to do for a snack.


----------



## Spanky

crab meat, all kinds of cheese, apples, stuffing, nuts, veggies. you name it! I like it even better when its cold!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Mine never made it in, but I still have the ingredients. I ended up making 24 quarts of beef burgundy. Thanks again for the recipe Riva.


----------



## Riva

This one got me thinking about an entirely new recipe. Hmmmm? Spanky: sending you a PM

Prosciutto and mozzarella with a sweet and spicy sausage rap.


----------



## DangerDan

Last night while having my supper in the usual establishment (Hotel Restaurant) I notice a notice that Pulled Pork would be todays special. The owner actually took me into the kitchen to see & smell the butts in the smoker as they were cooking... MMMmmm...

I skipped lunch today to make room for what I believe will be a momentous event. I eat at this place every night as the have a huge menu and food is "home style" and tastes great. I'm really looking forward to gettin my grub on this evening! :corkysm55

She must have ESP or something. You guys have been killing me with all your pics and posts.


----------



## Spanky

I hope ya get there before its gone!:lol:

Glad to see we got the pirate "jonesin" for some BBQ pork!


----------



## DangerDan

That was my worry too. As it is there was plenty I had two platefuls. 
It was pretty darn good. Thank God for elevators. 

Arrrrrgh... burp..:chillin:

Jonesin? You think those thoughts on hackin up my motel room fridge were in jest? :evilsmile


----------



## ChasinSprints

Wow, those look fantastic. I can see that I need to fire up the smoker and make acouple of those bad boys.


----------



## teacup13

just a couple of plain fatties and homemade sausage fattie



















homemade sausage fatties...some spiced some plain


----------



## Slick fishing

Dang guys those look good,if I hadent just eaten a slab of ribs I would be getting hungry right about now:lol:.. Cya Slick


----------



## bombcast

I have 2 going right now. One Italian with sundried tomatos and asiago with an herb rub, the other with Hot and Zesty with poblanos, greek olives and asiago with a pork rub. Doing them over an open oak and cherry fire.


----------



## alex-v

bombcast said:


> I have 2 going right now. One Italian with sundried tomatos and asiago with an herb rub, the other with Hot and Zesty with poblanos, greek olives and asiago with a pork rub. Doing them over an open oak and cherry fire.


Here it is over 15 hours later and still not report on how things turned out.


----------



## bombcast

Absolutely phenomenal. The pork rub was maybe a little too salty, but the herb crust on the other was deelish. Anything smoked with an herb crust is usually pretty darn good.


----------



## bombcast

Thanks guys for showing the path...


----------



## Spanky

when ya mention smokin a fatty and herb crust in the same reply, it just makes me smile! Oh for the younger days of old!

Now that I am old, I have to stick with a few of these to get me by!


----------



## Slick fishing

Man I need to make some of these next chance I get, they look awesome and I have a mighty hunger going:lol:..Cya Slick


----------



## William H Bonney

Bump. :evilsmile




Sorry fella's,, I had to. I can't believe I hadn't clicked on this thread while it was originally goin' on,,,, musta thought it was just another one of Riva's "Legalize Pot" threads...:lol:  j/k.


----------



## Sprytle

Smokin a Fatty!!!!

Thought Id bring this up with the SB coming up soon. Ive made these for years now, year round, ever since i first saw it. If youve never tryed them, do it now and impress your friends and neighbors!!

-Bob

...I have this thread on the top of my favorites list!:corkysm55


----------



## jasona44

I am going to make a couple of these today but I am going to use my grill and use indirect heat instead of a smoker, my question is how long should I cook them for?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gibsalmon

Ive done this a few times on my gas grill. I usually put a big chunk of wood on the grill and keep a water spritzer handy so it doesnt flame up but still provides some smoke. Depending on your grill temp, you can cook them for quite a while. Just use a meat thermometer. Last one I did i cooked for 3 to 4 hours on super low indirect heat. They were awesome.


----------



## alex-v

Just made up a batch last weekend. Five rolls using 5 one pound chubs of sausage and then used a pound of bacon to roll those tasty suckers.

2 rolls with cheddar cheese and jalapeno, 2 rolls with sun-dried tomatoes, pepperoni and mozzerella. Then one roll with saurkraut and swiss cheese.

2 hours of smoke using one pan of chips per hour then about 45 minutes on a higher heat to bring the internal temp up to 164.

This link should work for last weekends adventure over a hot smoker. Click on the photo and wait for the slightly higher resolution photo to load. You might also be able to see the notes under each photo. (For those on dial-up or slow wi-fi connections I have kept the photos somewhat small.)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.168189989957961.32272.100003008825083&type=3&l=cd2df39adc


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Has anyone made a fatty with venison and pork?
Say about 70/30 on the mix.
Larry


----------



## Cpt.Chaos

Rat City Hooker said:


> Has anyone made a fatty with venison and pork?
> Say about 70/30 on the mix.
> Larry


For the best pork sausage, a mix of 30%-35% fat is a good approximation. Adding 30% pork sausage to venison which is more than likely very lean, would mean about 10% on the fat content.

In otherwords, you'd dry the sucker out!

You could try adding pork fat only to the venison to bring the fat content up to 70/30. It does seem like a lot, but a lot will cook (smoke) off.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Rat City Hooker said:


> Has anyone made a fatty with venison and pork?
> Say about 70/30 on the mix.
> Larry


Sounds good Larry, I vote you make some for the BBQ outing I'll bring about 5lbs. of venny, you get the other stuff


----------



## alex-v

Rat City Hooker said:


> Has anyone made a fatty with venison and pork?
> Say about 70/30 on the mix.


Pretty much what Capt Chaos said. Mix a lot of pork fat in with the venison.

Right off the bat, the pork sausage that you will be buying these days is down at least 20 to 30% of the fat content of the same sausage of 10 years ago. Mixing it at your ratio of 70% venison to 30% sausage and you will still have a lean fatty.

I would be mixing at about 80% pork sausage and 20% lean venison. When I have made venison sausage I would be mixing at 65% pork butt to 35% venison. No one said my Italian or Polish sausage tasted like pork. They said it tasted like a moist venison sausage.

But, you can try it and then invite us to give it the taste test.


----------



## Ralph Smith

Wow that seems high on the pork content. I've had summer sausage made 50/50 and thought there was too much pork. I like it 1/3 pork which makes the overall amount...75/25 venny to pork. Also, ground bacon is good instead of pork butt


----------



## alex-v

You will lose most of the fat when it is cooked. You will be left with something that is close to 50/50.

A lot of today's hogs are raised so that they are lean, very lean. This means that it takes more thought when cooking the pork to avoid it drying out. And, the lean pork products do not have the flavor that they often had years ago. The fat picks up and holds the flavor of the spices more than the lean meat does.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Ralph Smith said:


> Wow that seems high on the pork content. I've had summer sausage made 50/50 and thought there was too much pork. I like it 1/3 pork which makes the overall amount...75/25 venny to pork. Also, ground bacon is good instead of pork butt


Thats how I make venison burgers for the grill.

1lb ground venison
1/2 lb chopped cheap fatty bacon
1 chopped medium onion
mix ,season and grill

Larry


----------

